# has anyone tried tryptophan & caffeine?



## theflow (May 21, 2012)

Do they mix?

I've taken relax all & drank coffee & it felt awesome just a subtle feeling in my head I can't really describe.. like a slight drunk feeling but not really anything I'd consider uncomfortable


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

no but have taken tryptophan with probiotics and works great.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

I take 5 HTP with caffeine and I have had no problem. Tryptophan and 5 HTP are related because they are both trying to boost serotonin levels or they provide enough serotonin in the synapse for uptake. I have been feeling pretty good lately such as lots of energy and a positive mood. I don't know about drunkenness.

If it is making you feel better, then stick with it.


----------

